# WANTED NISSAN SKYLINES R32/33/34 GTR GTT GTST / NISSAN R35 GTR



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

We are always looking for stock. Drop me a message if you are looking to sell your car.


fast no nonsense sale
instant decision and prompt collection
fully insured
payment by bank transfer from business acoount.

Anything considered, get in touch today via Pm or 07590106520 / whatsapp available


----------

